# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ایا میشه سایت های عمومی رو با شیرپوینت راه اندازی کرد

## shahab_ksh

با سلام

ایا میشه سایت های عمومی رو با شیرپوینت راه اندازی کرد ؟

یعنی ریبون کنترل پنل فقط بقط بعد از لاگین ظاهر بشه

----------

